# Power rack



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking at buying my first power rack. i have found this, will it be any good for a beginner?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php

Im going to buy it on finance is this a good idea?

Cheers in advance


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at what APR they are charging you mate. It near as damn it to £500, thats £50 a month for next ten months you just need to squirrel away. Basic rule of thumb for me is never borrow money on items that only loose value. (I know the usage is priceless for you but you pay a shop £500 for something, try n sell it em back same day and they say I"I got loads of em, will give yoy £300 for it")

Plus is it a want or a need? Might be better to train at your normal gym and save a few quid, if you've never trained before you might love training in a proper gym with people about who can spot and motivate you.

A home gym is a wonderful thing, and you train as and when you want, and you can get mahussive with a power cage n bench.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Have a look on ebay, i've seem some very good racks go for cheap on there recently. Im not massively keen on lat attatchments on power racks as you cant move the bench far back enough to do incline presses usually which sucks.

Maybe this is of interest to you

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/power-rack-and-pulley-system-/280502334277?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item414f3df345


----------

